# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Sortie de Renegade X 0.5 pour UT3

## ShinSH

En général, quand des fans créent un mod s'inspirant de leur jeu préféré, ledit jeu est bon. Mais là, je viens de découvrir qu'il existe des fans de Command and Conquer Renegade, cette "fabuleuse" adaptation du STR éponyme au monde du FPS.
La version 0.5, nécessitant de posséder UT3, sera la dernière sur ce format, l'équipe de développement ayant décidé d'utiliser l'Unreal Developpement Kit pour la prochaine mise à jour. Dans Renegade X, NOD et GDI s'opposent dans un combat avec des bâtiments déjà disposés, avec la possibilité de construire des véhicules et de les conduire. Vous pouvez également changer de classe, mais toutes ces petites améliorations se payent avec des crédits, que vous récupérez avec votre collecteur fauchant des OGM (ce dernier se déplaçant automatiquement pour échapper à la police). Bien entendu, pour couper les vivres de vos ennemis, vous essayerez de péter régulièrement leur collecteur, qui se dirige vers le champ commun. S'engage alors une bataille de territoire, dans laquelle les tanks et les mines ont un beau rôle.
 Dans ce mod, point de recherche, ni de construction de bâtiments. En revanche, vous pouvez acheter une bombe nucléaire en NOD, ou un coup de canon à ions en GDI pour un prix assez élevé. Le défi consistera alors à rester immobile assez longtemps au sein de la base adverse pour placer la balise qui fera tomber le feu divin sur la gueule de vos pauvres adversaires. De loin, ça ressemble à du Empires en moins bien, de près aussi. La différence notable avec Renegade X, c'est qu'il se joue à la 3e personne, et qu'il se paye un HUD avec halo sur les cibles plutôt bien foutu.
 Au passage, il est livré avec un frontend permettant de se connecter directement aux différents serveurs et de choisir son pseudo sans prise de tête, ni obligation de se logguer dans UT3 (obligation que j'exècre, je perds toujours un temps fou à me rappeler de mon mot de passe...). C'est un petit plus que l'on apprécie, surtout quand on sait que certains mods pour ce jeu jouent les capricieux à l'installation. En revanche, vous aurez un peu de mal à trouver des serveurs avec un bas ping. Même s'il possède quelques détails sympathiques, je ne serai pas étonné de voir ce mod déserté d'ici deux semaines, donc si vous souhaitez l'essayer, c'est maintenant.

Voir la news (6 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Froyok

Haaa, vu il y a peu sur moddb, il me tente bien ce mod. Y'a de super belle map en plus ! (celle de glace !  ::wub::  )

----------


## Skiant

> De loin, ça ressemble à du Empires en moins bien, de près aussi


Woputain. 
Déjà que j'avais très envie d'aimer Empires mais qu'il était vraiment pas jouable en l'état.  ::O:

----------


## Eklis

C'est pas sans rappeler les maps Command & Conquer sous UT2004 (où là il y avait construction de bâtiments).  ::):

----------

